

Show HN: Google Calendar Appointment Scheduling - sloppycee
https://www.bespeak.io/

======
eitally
No freaking way this is worth $10/mo, especially when creating your own by
embedding your Google Calendar in a web page (or in the case of my example, a
Google Site page) and sharing the link is free.

[https://sites.google.com/site/elliottally/](https://sites.google.com/site/elliottally/)

I've included a link to that in my email signature for the last couple of
years to solve specifically this problem and it works great. It's not
particularly beautiful, but it solved the problem. There are a plethora of
other apps providing the same service (here's one:
[http://www.scheduleonce.com/pricing](http://www.scheduleonce.com/pricing)),
so you're going to have to differentiate yourself somehow.

You really need a free tier.

~~~
r00k
_No freaking way this is worth $10 /mo, especially when creating your own by
embedding your Google Calendar in a web page (or in the case of my example, a
Google Site page) and sharing the link is free._

The link you provided doesn't accomplish the same thing as their product.

Your link is just a read-only view of your calendar (unless I've missed
something). The real utility comes when people can actually schedule something
on your calendar without your help.

I've been wishing for exactly this recently, and am excited to try the app.

Also, since I'd use this for work (saving me real time) on a company credit
card, $10/month is without question a completely negligible amount.

In summary: I disagree with everything you've said. :)

~~~
kintamanimatt
> The real utility comes when people can actually schedule something on your
> calendar without your help.

Sounds like a nightmare.

~~~
eitally
No kidding. Besides that, the people scheduling the appointment will probably
want to schedule it from their calendar, not some third party app. The most
valuable use case is determining when someone is available, not creating the
appointment.

------
sloppycee
This is my first product release. The whole thing took about a week to design,
develop, and release. I'd love some feedback.

~~~
crb
I'd have liked to see some sort of screenshot tour (or a product video as
there is presumably a real-time component) before signing in - there's very
little detail available, which might be good for conversion, but it meant I
didn't click the button.

(When I did, I was given a "sign in with Google" chooser - did you consider
telling people what is going to happen before they do that? It might seem
obvious, but it might put people off too.)

Also, have you considered per-domain pricing? With the demise of Appointment
Slots, this could be something you could sell to a Google Apps for Business
customer for all their users.

~~~
sloppycee
My first priority is working on a better marketing site, which means a product
tour; I realize this is lacking.

Per-domain pricing seems very interesting, I will look in to it, thank you!

------
hayksaakian
I had this idea in my mind as well.

Could you support a feature that hides all information on the calendar except
times? I don't want my appointment makers to know my life story.

~~~
sloppycee
This is not clear from the marketing materials, but it does do this currently.
That is something I should change.

You can see an example here:
[https://www.bespeak.io/book/demo](https://www.bespeak.io/book/demo)

~~~
crb
As a Google Calendar user, I'm used to being able to drag down on a time
period to book an event, and then enter event details. I can't do that on your
demo.

~~~
sloppycee
Yes but we found that the calendar owner want's to restrict the length of
appointment, rather than let the contact select an arbitrary length.

------
antoinec
That seems really interesting, however a working demo would be great,
especially because you are asking the credit card before anything else (not
saying it's bad, just that I'm not comfortable with giving my payment
information after one screenshot only)

------
teh_klev
As another commenter noted, your site doesn't really give much away, I too
would need to see screenshots or a product video.

Also when I click on the Pricing link at the top it's not immediately obvious
I just jumped past your product feature blurb to a #anchor. It says "All this
for only $10 a month. Checkmate." and I thought, "All what?", then realised I
needed to scroll up.

~~~
sloppycee
I have added a smooth scroll effect that should fix this, thank you.

------
johnnyg
I have this pain point. I was hoping for API docs and a live chat or contact
us section...

In my case, I'd like to allow customer service candidates who have passed
initial skills test screeners to be prompted to select a primary and secondary
scheduling slot and have those selections pushed to gcal.

~~~
sloppycee
I think we could help you with that, there is nothing preventing you from
embedding your booking page in an iframe.

------
brandonbica
Is this just a replacement for the gap left when Tungle.Me was bought by
blackberry?
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/tungle](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/tungle)
Am I missing a key difference?

------
hayksaakian
The confirmation email went to Junk w/ outlook.

Just letting you know.

------
amackera
Looks great! Simple, clean, and highly usable.

------
rafaqueque
Keep getting 500 after a few tries.

~~~
sloppycee
Yeah, I see that. I will fix that asap.

BTW it is because your email is > 30 characters long.

edit: fixed.

------
joyeuse6701
Passive income hack...rising

